# RZR S Clutching???



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

does anyone know if the Polaris Clutch spring colors are the same as the Brutes like i want more low end so was thinking of changing the secondary. i just got a kit from Holz Racing with lime Green Secondary and red Primary with weights. it seams to take off harder but racing my Buddy's brute its slower if that makes since. was out running his brute now loosing and am not happy lol

its a 2011 RZR S with 26" Bighorns


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No they are completely different. I had a chart somewhere. At one time. I'll try to find it.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The best place for Polaris clutching is "QSC" Quad Shop Customs.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

ill see what i can do i dont like to lose lol. so i had to break out the brute and show who the boss was


----------

